# Zucchini anyone?



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

This year a reluctantly grew zucchini. I can't stand it but my family said they *loved* it. "It will get eaten. We'll grill it and the ones that get too big will be turned into zucchini bread." Fast forward to a week ago. I went out and picked all of the smallish ones, by that I mean around 8." Family is gone for a few days, and the rest keep growing and growing. They get back and put off picking a few more days. This is what I end up with.










There is a standard sized envelope in the pic for reference. At this point I figure I had better start shredding for zucchini bread because it won't keep, and more are coming. After about half way I stop because the bowl is over flowing. I start portioning them into 2 cup baggies, the amount needed for a loaf of bread. I ended up with 24 cups! That may not seem like much but I honestly can't remember the last time we made zucchini bread. It will last us a long time. This is what I end up with, 10 baggies, 2 loaves of bread, and a few left. 










Anyone have any suggestions on saving the last ones besides more bread?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I just shred mine and use it in all sorts of casseroles, veggie soup, breads, etc. Basically put it in anything you can find to put it in. I made sloppy joes the other night and put a cup of zucchini in with the hamburger and onions as they browned. I put it in chili, taco meat, just about anywhere I can find to put it. If you use onions in something you can use some zucchini too.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a great idea. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

> Zucchini anyone?


No Thank You!

LOL


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have not tried this but am going to soon.....

http://chickensintheroad.com/farm-bell-recipes/zucchini-candy/


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Oohhhh, and let's not forget chocolate zucchini cake. Yummy


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Zucchini relish is better than pickle relish, IMO. You could can some of that if you would eat it.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Oohhhh, and let's not forget chocolate zucchini cake. Yummy


And zucchini fritters! YUM!

I just picked my first single zucchini of the season today. Yesterday was the first day that I didn't check my plants and today when I went out there, one that I had been keeping my eye on had doubled in size since Sunday (it weighed one pound).

I turned it into zucchini fritters and they were wonderful, topped with a little homemade goat milk yogurt.

There is enough batter left for more for tomorrow - zucchini fritters for breakfast! :goodjob:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

And then there's fried zucchini. Slice, dip in egg then seasoned flour and fry. Delicious!
And zucchini casserole. I cut up and boil or nuke til almost tender. Drain and transfer to a buttered casserole dish and add shredded cheddar cheese & salt&pepper and mix. Cover w/crushed crackers and dot w/butter. Bake til golden brown and cheese is bubbly.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Yup. Fried zucchini is great, too. :goodjob:

I debated between that or fritters tonight, but the fritters won - this time.

That casserole sounds really good. I'm always looking for ways to cut back on meat and that casserole sounds like it might work for that.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Zilli said:


> Yup. Fried zucchini is great, too. :goodjob:
> 
> I debated between that or fritters tonight, but the fritters won - this time.
> 
> That casserole sounds really good. I'm always looking for ways to cut back on meat and that casserole sounds like it might work for that.



Yep, if you like mac'n'cheese you'll like this


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Yep, if you like mac'n'cheese you'll like this


I do.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Put shreds into your marinara sauce, it's a good way to sneak veggies into your kids' diet. I make a chunky sauce so no one notices the addition.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

If you pick them when they're smaller you'll have less zucchini to use up.  And I also put zukes in our tomato sauce. Delicious!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

When they are small (about 1 - 1 1/2" diameter) they make an excellent zucchinni pickle. They are sort of a bread and butter type. I love 'em!


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Some time ago, I printed up some recipes that I had come across, using zucchini as a meat substitute - such as meatless spaghetti:



> 2 T. oil
> 2T. butter or margarine
> 3 small zucchini, thinly sliced
> 1 peeled, chopped tomato
> ...


For the record, I have never tried this recipe (but I am planning to do so when the zukes start coming on more), so I can't vouch for it.

I also have a couple of other recipes using zucchini in place of meat that I haven't tried yet - such as a casserole calling for onions, peas, celery tomatoes, and either a can of cheese soup or a homemade cheese sauce, if anyone is interested.

Since I planted three zucchini plants, I'm pretty sure I'll be looking for more creative and varied uses for it myself.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

zucchini burritos are good. use you imagination.

I froze some in cubes, shredded and diced. I love it in winter mixed in the meal. Its like a taste of summer.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Hehe

Zucchini Wine



> 5-6 lbs fresh zucchini, chopped
> 2-1/2 lbs finely granulated sugar
> 1 11-oz can Welch's 100% White Grape Juice Frozen Concentrate
> 1-1/3 tsp acid blend
> ...


Why not? :bouncy:


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Have you every tried picking and eating one when they are about the size of your index finger? I know you said you don't like them but maybe you would that way? When we have a lot I will grab a couple when I am in the garden and eat them while I'm walking around. They are very good raw at that stage as they are so small and tender. BONUS - one less zucchini to get big and try to use up. I think they would be good with some kind of dip at that stage to but I eat them before I make it to the house!


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

lemonthyme7 said:


> Have you every tried picking and eating one when they are about the size of your index finger? I know you said you don't like them but maybe you would that way? When we have a lot I will grab a couple when I am in the garden and eat them while I'm walking around. They are very good raw at that stage as they are so small and tender. BONUS - one less zucchini to get big and try to use up. I think they would be good with some kind of dip at that stage to but I eat them before I make it to the house!


I've never tried that. I have a bunch out there right now that are at the stage you describe and I'll have to try it.

I'm also going to try this:



> Dehydrated Zucchini Chips
> Ingredients
> several zucchinis, cut into about 1/8&#8243; thick rounds.
> vinegar of your choice
> ...


Read more: Dehydrated Zucchini Chips | Comfy Tummy


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Zuchinni Casserole

Layer as you would Lasagne

Grated Zuchinni
thin sliced Tomatoes
Grated Onion
Italian Seasoning
Bread Crumbs
Parmessan Cheese
Shredded Cheddar

Layer these in an oven proof baking dish ending with a layer of Shredded Cheddar & Parmessan. Cover & Bake at 350ÂºF until bubbly.. about an hour. Take the cover off the last 5 minutes or so to brown the cheese I absolutely LOVE this casserole. It's wonderful if you have eggplant to throw in there too!


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I plant two hills (6 plants). Once it starts coming we eat it until we're sick of it and pawn as much as we can off on the neighbors. They accept it with open arms at first, later they run and hide when they see me coming and won't answer the door.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

ZUCCHINI APPLE PIE

4 cups thinly sliced peeled zucchini
2 TBS lemon juice
Dash of salt
Dash of nutmeg
1Â½ cups of sugar
3 TBS flour
1Â½ tsp cinnamon
1Â½ tsp cream of tartar

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Pour into uncooked piecrust. Bake at 375Âº until golden brown. 


ZUCCHINI-SPAGHETTI CASSEROLE 
Preparation Time: 20 minutes Cooking Time: 30 minutes 
I large celery rib, chopped
3 green onions, chopped (I used one large onion)
I small green bell pepper, diced (I used 1 large pepper)
l/4 cup olive oil (I used about 1 TBS)
3 medium tomatoes, peeled and diced or I I-pound can tomatoes, drained (I used 1 can Rotel tomatoes)
4 medium zucchini, sliced in1/4-inch rounds
1-teaspoon salt 
Freshly ground pepper to taste
A sprinkle of garlic salt (I used jarred garlic)
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed (I used fresh)
1/2 teaspoon dried basil, crushed ( I used fresh)
8 ounces thin spaghetti* 
l/4 Cup grated Parmesan cheese 
Heat oven to 350Â°F. SautÃ© celery, onions, and green pepper in olive oil. Add tomatoes and zucchini. Season with salt, pepper. garlic salt, oregano, and basil. Cover and cook until crisp-tender, stirring occasionally. Combine squash mixture and cooked spaghetti; pour into 2-quart greased baking dish. Stir in Parmesan cheese. Bake for 30 minutes or until bubbly. Additional grated cheese may be added as a topping. 
Note: This may be prepared ahead and stored in refrigerator until final baking. For a meal-in-one dish, try adding I pound of Italian bulk sau- sage, sautÃ©ed, and combined with zucchini and spaghetti just before baking. 
*Cook spaghetti now or use spaghetti you have prepared and frozen. See do-ahead tips on page 55. 
Serves 6 to 8 

ZUCCHINI PIE


&#8226;	1 cup Bisquick
&#8226;	4 eggs, beaten
&#8226;	1/2 cup oil (we used safflower)
&#8226;	1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese (we used a mixture of parmesan and Romano)
&#8226;	3 cups zucchini, unpeeled and thinly sliced 
&#8226;	1 small onion, chopped
&#8226;	1/4 teaspoon dried dill
&#8226;	1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
&#8226;	Freshly ground salt and pepper to taste
&#8226;	Paprika 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
Mix Bisquick, eggs, oil and cheese in a medium bowl. Add zucchini, onion, dill, oregano, salt and pepper, mixing well. Spray or grease a large pie plate or a 9-by-9-inch square pan. Add zucchini mixture and spread out evenly. Sprinkle with paprika. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 40 minutes. (Ours took 30.) Let rest for 10 minutes before cutting. Serves 6.


Mock Crab cakes
There is no crab in this, it tastes like it
-Shannon Dillman
2 c coarsely grated zucchini (liquid drained, squeeze out)
1 c seasoned bread crumbs (panko are better, in japanese section)
2 T grated onion
2 T mayonnaise
2 T cream cheese (opt, I add)
2 eggs
2 t old bay seasoning
Â½ t salt
1 T chopped parsley
2 T garlic (minced dried or fresh works)
In a mixing bowl, combine all ingredients, mix and shape into cakes.
Put by tablespoon or cookie scoop onto a fry pan with your favorite oil and
fry.

And once you mix the " batter " use it immediately so it does not get soggy.
I make up the batter then throw in zucchini and then the panko bread crumbs
last and make them all right away.
If I want to make extra, I make them and put them in a glass container on
top of deli wrap paper (I get the sheets from Sams).

ZUCCHINI RELISH

4 qts. minced zucchini
1 cup pickling salt
6 cups minced onions
1 cup diced celery
2 green peppers, diced
2 red peppers, diced
2 tea turmeric
1 TBS dry mustard
3 TBS celery seed
2 tea prepared horseradish
Â½ tea black pepper
2 cups brown sugar
2 cups white sugar
5 cups white vinegar
3 TBS cornstarch

Combine zucchini with salt and other vegetables. Allow to stand overnight. Drain; rinse and drain again. Force out as much liquid as possible. 
In a large pot, combine remaining ingredients; add the vegetables and bring to a rolling boil, Reduce heat and boil gently for 20 minutes. Ladle into jars. Process in a boiling-water bath for 15 minutes. 


Zuchinni Marmalade

2lbs young zuchinni
Juice of 2 lemons
1 tsp grated lemon peel
1 13 oz can crushed pineapple, drained
1 pkg powdered fruit pectin. (sure jell)
5 cups sugar
2 tbsp finely chopped crystalized ginger. I never have ginger so I ignore that part.
I have used a little cinnamon and allspice and it works well.
cut zuchinni in thin slices.
Measure 6 cups sliced zuchinni into large kettle
Add lemon juice, peel and crushed pineapple.
Bring to boil, lower heat and simmer uncovered until squash is tender about 15 min.
Add surejell. Place over high heat and bring to a boil. Stir in sugar and ginger (or whatever)
Bring to full rolling boil and boil hard for 1 minute stirring constantly
Remove from heat, skim off any foam. Stir and skim 5 min to cool slightly and prevent fruit from floating
Ladle into hot sterilized jars and seal with hot paraffin.
Nobody uses paraffin anymore. I just invert the jars on a folded towel and they will seal themselves. You can seal them in a hot water bath following the directions on the sure jell instructions.
I'm sure you will enjoy the results. Solves the problem of too many zuchinnis. Now your problem will be not having enough.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Chickens,Pigs and rabbits love it no matter how large it gets.I grow it as a cheap feed supplement.We can`t eat much,the rest all goes to the animals.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for the recipes. The spaghetti type ones look great. Of the ones Inhad left, I gave the middle one away and shredded the other two. From that batch I got 13 2 cup bags that are now in the freezer. That brings me to 23 bags/46 cups, plus the 2 loaves of bread that were made last week. I have a feeling we won't be growing those again.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hate you! (kidding, sort of) I had to buy some today. My seeds never came up, too hot and dry.

I had mine fried with onions and bratwurst. It was delicious.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

1/2 lb loose sausage
1 onion chopped
1 medium zuchinni chopped
2-3 celery stalks thinly sliced
1 cup cooked wild rice
2 cups cream of celery or mushroom soup

Fry onion, celery and sausage
add zuchinni and rice until most of the moisture cooks off 
add soup, heat through....James


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Grasshoppers ate my plants! I slice the small ones, freeze for stir fry. Big ones, peel, slice & freeze for mock apple pie. I also shred & use in everything!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I eat raw zucchini on salad every day. Prefer them to cukes.

My former zucchini hating DH will eat BBB's Zesty Zucchini Relish straight from the jar!

There's also:

Zucchini Pineapple Marmalade
Chocolate Zucchini Cake
Zucchini & Onion Pie (haven't tried this one yet)
Grilled Zucchini (with a drizzle of olive oil)
Zucchini Pancakes with Cheese


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

You can sneak a little grated zucchini in about anything. Meatloaf, spaghetti sauce, soup. The trick is to remember that you have it, instead of letting it get buried in the freezer. (Like I did last year!) 

There is a recipe for pickled summer squash in the Ball Book of Home preserving, but it's a small recipe. Only calls for 4 cups of cubed zucchini, which is about one monster sized one.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We shredded a bunch and packed them in two cup bags for the freezer for winter baking. But we finally broke down and put a load in the dehydrator this morning and they're almost done. We love them in stir fry, but we're too far from the grocery store to run out and grab them during the winter (when they're expensive anyway).

We cut the small zukes and yellow crookneck for dehydrating, like it said to do. This is SO going to work for us and I wish we'd done in it years past! I'm going to keep dehydrating the summer squash, and also harvest some carrots and dehydrate those also for stir fry. I dehydrated chopped green onions in the oven on cookie sheets today too, so no more purchasing those either!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

People around here will lock their car doors during zucchini harvest. 
If you don't you may find a seat full of them.
Thats one way to move some.

Some good recipe ideas though !


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

woodsy said:


> People around here will lock their car doors during zucchini harvest.
> If you don't you may find a seat full of them.
> Thats one way to move some.
> 
> Some good recipe ideas though !


You gotta' love a plant that is just so darn........._generous._ :sing:


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

I shred zucchini for the freezer too but after thawing it, I always face the dilemma of whether to drain off some of the liquid before using in a zucchini recipe. If I do drain off the liquid, the 2 cup measurement will be incorrect. Common sense says keep all that was shredded as it's figured into the measurement.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

nappy said:


> I shred zucchini for the freezer too but after thawing it, I always face the dilemma of whether to drain off some of the liquid before using in a zucchini recipe. If I do drain off the liquid, the 2 cup measurement will be incorrect. Common sense says keep all that was shredded as it's figured into the measurement.


I drained off the liquid once when making a cake. Shouldn't have done that! It was like eating shredded paper!


----------



## meredeth (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you blanch that shredded zucchini before you froze it?


----------



## PurpleToad (Jan 23, 2011)

I made the pickled recipe from the Ball Canning book this year, except I read the recipe wrong and used 12 cups instead of 4, with the same amount of liquids that was called for. Figured out I misread the book when I was using many more jars than the recipe called for. Turns out that ratio made some very good pickles, and used up a whole lot more than I should have.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mickey said:


> And then there's fried zucchini. Slice, dip in egg then seasoned flour and fry. Delicious!


OK i just tried this, delicious !
Recommend.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I also use it as a filler in turkey burgers, just shred and mix in.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

You have to try dehydrating some of them to make zuchinni chips. They are just as good as store bought potato chips, and you can make whatever flavour you want. Just be careful not to put too much seasoning on them because it becomes stronger.
Ask me how I know.....I used too much garlic salt on my last batch and ended up crumbling them up and tossing them into ground beef. I didn't need to add any more salt!


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness, so many great zuc ideas! I'll quit dreading the crazy plants in my garden now!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I make Zucchini Salsa. My husband cannot stand zucchini but LOVES this:

Zucchini Salsa, Canned Recipe - Food.com - 11217


----------

